# Pentacon Pentor Super TL + lenses...very cool



## Dutchboy (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I received a Pentacon Pentor Super TL camera plus several lenses back in the 80's. Now I've found them again in my basement and would like to know something about them. 

I was wondering if they would fit any modern cameras (by any chance) as these lenses are quite good.

My uncle bought them in the Netherlands in the 1970s. Here's a list of the lenses and accessories (all in perfect condition):

Pentacon 50mm f/1.8 auto

Panagor PMC auto wide angle 28mm f/2.5

Panagor auto macro 55mm 1:3

Pallas auto 135mm f/2.8

Fodor auto 400mm f.6.3

Kenko Mirage (special effects filter)

Vivitar Auto Thyristor 273 external flash

The only thing wrong with the camera is that the exposure meter no longer works. Otherwise it's in excellent shape.

Any info on these items will be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## compur (Apr 11, 2008)

I believe your Pentacon uses screw mount lenses, correct?  (they are mounted
by screwing them onto the body)

If so, yes, many cameras used this mount.  It's called the Universal Screw
Mount aka Pentax/Praktica screw mount aka M42 mount and other names.

Vintage cameras such as the Pentax Spotmatic series, some early Yashica,
Ricoh, Fujica, "Sears," and many others used that mount. 

As for modern cameras, you can get an adapter (called a screw
mount/K-Mount adapter) that will allow mounting the lenses on
any K-Mount body which includes recent and current Pentax SLR models 
(film & digital), and some other film bodies.


----------



## Dutchboy (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Compur,

They are screw mounted. I'm going to look for some screw mount adapters today. I have just read that there are also adapters to attach M42 screw-mounts to Canon EOS bodies on eBay. Will try to get hold of one. These lenses would make a nice addition for my Rebel 2000 film camera or my Rebel XTi. They would only function properly in manual mode of course, but that's good practice!

Pity I just bought the XTi. Otherwise one of those digital Pentax's would have been great.


----------



## Bob van Nunen (Sep 29, 2018)

I bought exactly the same camera with lenses and intermediate rings in the eighties. and I have the original manual in Dutch. do you want a copy?

Bob. 
Heemstede


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 29, 2018)

Bob van Nunen said:


> I bought exactly the same camera with lenses and intermediate rings in the eighties. and I have the original manual in Dutch. do you want a copy?
> 
> Bob.
> Heemstede


OP is like 10 years old


----------



## Derrel (Sep 29, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Bob van Nunen said:
> 
> 
> > I bought exactly the same camera with lenses and intermediate rings in the eighties. and I have the original manual in Dutch. do you want a copy?
> ...



And as is common, the thread necromancer just joined up today! And the reply to the 10 year-old post is the new member's very-first-ever TPF reply. So...

Still, even though the thread is old, there's some value in it. We know from compur's reply that the Pentacon 35mm SLR system used m42 thread mount lenses, and that those lenses can easily adapt to other mounts by way of lens mount adapters.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 29, 2018)

Welcome, Bob! Now you know the site saves really, really old threads to be revived later! lol You're right Derrel, Compur's info. could be helpful for anyone interested in older screwmount lenses,etc. And good use of the word 'necromancer'!


----------

